# What rear bike seat will fit?



## Mark1978 (4 May 2015)

Hi all

I have a GT Transeo 3.0 (2012) which I would ideally like to fit a rear mounted child seat to. Most of the seats that I find fit onto the seat tube with a bracket and then the seat slots into this bracket. The problem I have with the GT is that the front derailleur cable routes down the front of the seat tube . There also isn't enough room by the looks of it to get the bracket above the cable routing due to the "triple triangle" design with the seat stays joining to the top tube as opposed to the seat tube.

I'm looking for suggestions as to alternatives to this kind of mounting. Ideally id like to be able to use a pannier rack with some panniers on it at the same time as the seat. I did see some videos that showed a bobike maxi which mounted to the seat stays, but this mount appears to have been replaced with the seat tube variety.

We have a buggy that attaches to the back of the bike, but we think little one would prefer to be higher up as you cant see much that low down when all the fields are full of tall crops 

Cheers guys


----------

